# Do you ID minors?



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Do you ask an Unaccompanied Minor for their ID or just go cancel, no questions asked, if they look too young?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I ask if they are over 18 and let my instincts take over. If they do really look under 18 and say they are over I will ask for ID. I have yet to run into any issues with this and have only had 3 pick-ups where I questioned their age.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I ask if they are over 18 and let my instincts take over. If they do really look under 18 and say they are over I will ask for ID. I have yet to run into any issues with this and have only had 3 pick-ups where I questioned their age.


Because kids never use fake ids. Right? And they are too young to get a driver's license so any ID they show you is likely to be suspect.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

If you get into an accident with a minor in your car, is there any reason to believe insurance wouldn't cover it?


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLady10001 said:


> Because kids never use fake ids. Right? And they are too young to get a driver's license so any ID they show you is likely to be suspect.


FFS, you're not a forensics analyst, you drive a car. You have all the plausible deniability in the world if you unknowingly accept a fake ID.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> FFS, you're not a forensics analyst, you drive a car. You have all the plausible deniability in the world if you unknowingly accept a fake ID.


I always ask. If no ID they get shuffled.

Easy money and zero risk.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Do you still have to wait the 5 minutes to cancel for the fee?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Do you still have to wait the 5 minutes to cancel for the fee?


Yes


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I understand having to wait 5 minutes for a no-show, but _unaccompanied minor_ or _no car seat _cancellations shouldn't need the 5 minute waiting period. /sigh


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I take everyone ?‍♂

Unless they look like they are obviously underaged. If not, I give them the benefit of the doubt and trust they are following the rules of rideshare. Plausible deniability, etc.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not looking for reasons to cancel rides.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If questionable I ask their age and decide accordingly. If obvious I don't stop.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Because kids never use fake ids. Right? And they are too young to get a driver's license so any ID they show you is likely to be suspect.


I do my due diligence and that is all I can do. Dash Cam footage will show this. I'm not the police. By the way all of my kids have had state issued ID's by the time they were 12 years old.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I always ask. If no ID they get shuffled.
> 
> Easy money and zero risk.


There is always risk. There was just someone on here who got a timeout after refusing. Pax know the system and how to screw drivers if they do not get their way.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is always risk. There was just someone on here who got a timeout after refusing. Pax know the system and how to screw drivers if they do not get their way.


Cool. So, if I can't prove rider over 18 and I get deactivated for it, I've got cause to get it before a judge.

Would love that!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Cool. So, if I can't prove rider over 18 and I get deactivated for it, I've got cause to get it before a judge.
> 
> Would love that!


I am sure that will not be the reason that you were deactivated. It will be that you discriminated against a minority, refused a service animal, were swerving and appeared under the influence. Either way I am sure it will be a big payday for you, good luck.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am sure that will not be the reason that you were deactivated. It will be that you discriminated against a minority, refused a service animal, were swerving and appeared under the influence. Either way I am sure it will be a big payday for you, good luck.


Not if I cancel them for stated reason. First to the show always get the best seats.

And mine would be front row!



UberLady10001 said:


> Do you ask an Unaccompanied Minor for their ID or just go cancel, no questions asked, if they look too young?


If you don't ask then you create a risk. Risk of any kind is unacceptable to me.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> If you don't ask then you create a risk. Risk of any kind is unacceptable to me.


You will have risk no matter what you do, good luck with that.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Cool. So, if I can't prove rider over 18 and I get deactivated for it, I've got cause to get it before a judge.
> 
> Would love that!


You'd have cause to go to arbitration. GL


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cancel before it becomes an issue. By doing this, you can never have any problems...except maybe some young kid looking bewildered why the Uber is mom ordered is driving away with out them....then its just funny.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I take everyone ?‍♂
> 
> Unless they look like they are obviously underaged. If not, I give them the benefit of the doubt and trust they are following the rules of rideshare. Plausible deniability, etc.


I understand this. If I pick up at university or college, and I ask how old they are, I don't press it (unless they look obviously young). High school, it's an ID or no ride.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I do my due diligence and that is all I can do. Dash Cam footage will show this. I'm not the police. By the way all of my kids have had state issued ID's by the time they were 12 years old.


I accidentally picked up a minor pax. I thought he was in his mid twenties. I didn't know until I realized our destination was a high school. Strangely enough he spoke broken English when we talked so I definitely didn't suspect him to be so young. Enforcement shouldn't fall on the driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I understand this. If I pick up at university or college, and I ask how old they are, I don't press it (unless they look obviously young). High school, it's an ID or no ride.


Even when the 70 year old teacher comes out of the high school and tries to get in..... I am sure you don't ID everyone you pick up at a High School.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Even when the 70 year old teacher comes out of the high school and tries to get in..... I am sure you don't ID everyone you pick up at a High School.


Lol, you're joking, right. Or just trying to justify picking up kiddies?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Lol, you're joking, right. Or just trying to justify picking up kiddies?


I need no justification, I don't pick up anyone who I suspect of being Underage..... You tend to make these absolute statements all the time that are just not accurate.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I accidentally picked up a minor pax. I thought he was in his mid twenties. I didn't know until I realized our destination was a high school. Strangely enough he spoke broken English when we talked so I definitely didn't suspect him to be so young. Enforcement shouldn't fall on the driver.


To some extent it will always be this way. The front line soldier always takes the most bullets.



Uberfunitis said:


> I need no justification, I don't pick up anyone who I suspect of being Underage..... You tend to make these absolute statements all the time that are just not accurate.


No dude, you take things too far. See the context of this thread? Ahh, golly gee, it's about MINORS. How many 70 year olds you know that look 17?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> To some extent it will always be this way. The front line soldier always takes the most bullets.
> 
> 
> No dude, you take things too far. See the context of this thread? Ahh, golly gee, it's about MINORS. How many 70 year olds you know that look 17?


You said at a HS no ID no ride, that you use your judgement in other places......Your words not mine.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> To some extent it will always be this way. The front line soldier always takes the most bullets.
> 
> 
> No dude, you take things too far. See the context of this thread? Ahh, golly gee, it's about MINORS. How many 70 year olds you know that look 17?


Really the same face scan they do to us they can regularly do on pax.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I accidentally picked up a minor pax. I thought he was in his mid twenties. I didn't know until I realized our destination was a high school. Strangely enough he spoke broken English when we talked so I definitely didn't suspect him to be so young. Enforcement shouldn't fall on the driver.


You may not be at fault at all. I have two regulars that are college students that routinely go to and from schools. It is a tutoring / teaching program.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> You may not be at fault at all. I have two regulars that are college students that routinely go to and from schools. It is a tutoring / teaching program.


Didn't think of that


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> You said at a HS no ID no ride, that you use your judgement in other places......Your words not mine.


Back to the title of the thread. You want to keep this silliness up, you go right ahead.

Comic relief?

But then I could ask if you require certified birth documents along with parental identification to insure " you NEVER KNOWINGLY TAKE A MINOR?"

But that's just silly, ain't it?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Really the same face scan they do to us they can regularly do on pax.


Then it's still up to you to check the photo.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Back to the title of the thread. You want to keep this silliness up, you go right ahead.
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> ...


I don't check a photo we have been thru this, there is no requirement that I do so either that I have seen.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't check a photo we have been thru this, there is no requirement that I do so either that I have seen.


But, but, but, you said you never knowingly.............

Geez,


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> But, but, but, you said you never knowingly.............
> 
> Geez,


I don't knowingly take an underage passenger.......... what is your point?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Back to the title of the thread. You want to keep this silliness up, you go right ahead.
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> ...


That's easy, wrong passenger and the doors don't even get unlocked. Uber and Lyft haven't made facial recognition and pax matching photo mandatory. As a matter of fact we rarely know what pax is suppose to look like.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's easy, wrong passenger and the doors don't even get unlocked. Uber and Lyft haven't made facial recognition and pax matching photo mandatory. As a matter of fact we rarely know what pax is suppose to look like.


Requiring a passenger photo would be a good start.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't knowingly take an underage passenger.......... what is your point?


How do you do that. Sounds like "an absolute statement".

Unless you demand documentation, your knowledge is simply a guess.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's easy, wrong passenger and the doors don't even get unlocked. Uber and Lyft haven't made facial recognition and pax matching photo mandatory. As a matter of fact we rarely know what pax is suppose to look like.
> View attachment 300995


I agree. But you will always be the front line soldier. Uber can use that tech when the order is placed. But when you show up, it will still be you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> How do you do that. Sounds like "an absolute statement".
> 
> Unless you don't demand documentation, your knowledge is simply a guess.


It is an absolute answer that is absolutely correct. I did not say that I have not or will not in the future complete a trip with someone who is under 18. I simply said that I have not and will not knowingly do so.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

This thread has convinced me to question every thing. Pax will need passports and Checkr docs from now on. Have sense and a dashcam. "She said she was 18" (even with fake ID) means less than her saying it on dashcam audio.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

911 Guy said:


> This thread has convinced me to question every thing. Pax will need passports and Checkr docs from now on. Have sense and a dashcam. "She said she was 18" (even with fake ID) means less than her saying it on dashcam audio.


Absolutely dash cam is a great I idea and needed I believe otherwise it is just your word against theirs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> And they are too young to get a driver's license so any ID they show you is likely to be suspect.


I've had a state ID since I was 14


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> This thread has convinced me to question every thing. Pax will need passports and Checkr docs from now on. Have sense and a dashcam. "She said she was 18" (even with fake ID) means less than her saying it on dashcam audio.


No need. ID. If not, shuffle, collect ez fee. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> No need. ID. If not, shuffle, collect ez fee. Rinse and repeat.


You don't need a cam until you do. Kinda like insurance. Collect your peanuts unprotected if you choose. I wish you luck.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I accidentally picked up a minor pax. I thought he was in his mid twenties. I didn't know until I realized our destination was a high school. Strangely enough he spoke broken English when we talked so I definitely didn't suspect him to be so young. Enforcement shouldn't fall on the driver.


"Enforcement" falls on the business owner (you). It's not about protecting Uber. It's about protecting yourself. Uber gives you "coverage" in the TOS. Ignore it and violate it, and you're on your own.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> "Enforcement" falls on the business owner (you). It's not about protecting Uber. It's about protecting yourself. Uber gives you "coverage" in the TOS. Ignore it and violate it, and you're on your own.


Can you point to even one time that has been the case and Uber has denied "coverage" for a TOS violation. I mean I am sure it happens all the time right?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Unless they have a full head of grey hair and a zimmer frame, I ask for 3 forms of government issued ID and a notarized statement by both parents that they are over 18.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> I take everyone ?‍♂
> 
> Unless they look like they are obviously underaged. If not, I give them the benefit of the doubt and trust they are following the rules of rideshare. Plausible deniability, etc.


I take High School kids, to and from school almost every time I go out. Never been a problem.

FT, all the more reason NOT to drive Uber when my real job credentialing comes thru. It has been kinda fun too. meet some great people!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> "Enforcement" falls on the business owner (you). It's not about protecting Uber. It's about protecting yourself. Uber gives you "coverage" in the TOS. Ignore it and violate it, and you're on your own.


We are not business owners. We are independent contractors, there is major differences.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I need no justification, I don't pick up anyone who I suspect of being Underage..... You tend to make these absolute statements all the time that are just not accurate.


I would not consider his statement absolute, I look at the context of what is being discussed. Under the context of the discussion common sense would suggest he was talking about people that look under 18.

So now we can all nit pick on words and statements or we could apply a little common sense and context and move on in life.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Do you ask an Unaccompanied Minor for their ID or just go cancel, no questions asked, if they look too young?


-------------------
No -- I do not do high school pickups. If I get a pax that looks young, I bite the bullet. They get instructions: Fasten your seat belt , you listen to my music, No food and behave yourself. Any problems and they are OUT. I rarely have [problems nor get under age paxs.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

PlayLoud said:


> I understand having to wait 5 minutes for a no-show, but _unaccompanied minor_ or _no car seat _cancellations shouldn't need the 5 minute waiting period. /sigh


You don't need to wait 5 minutes. I just cancelled on a 10 yr old minor today and got my $ 4.20 cancellation fee instantaneously. Just check the box that says " unaccompanied minor"


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> You don't need to wait 5 minutes. I just cancelled on a 10 yr old minor today and got my $ 4.20 cancellation fee instantaneously. Just check the box that says " unaccompanied minor"


I haven't canceled for UM yet, but I have a couple no car seats. I think one I got, and another I definitely did not.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> If you get into an accident with a minor in your car, is there any reason to believe insurance wouldn't cover it?


Have validated through Farmers underwriters that they would deny coverage. I'm in real estate and work with insurance constantly.

Also verified through personal injury attorneys. For whatever reason, many drivers do not want to believe this. However, they could spend a few minutes, on the phone, and validate through professionals who work in this area. Totally up to them though.

I have done this; so, it's my decision to not take the risk. However, will gladly accept the $5 cancel fee ("Unaccompanied Minor") all day long.



Coachman said:


> I'm not looking for reasons to cancel rides.


Always looking for that easy money.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Have validated through Farmers underwriters that they would deny coverage. I'm in real estate and work with insurance constantly.
> 
> Also verified through personal injury attorneys. For whatever reason, many drivers do not want to believe this. However, they could spend a few minutes, on the phone, and validate through professionals who work in this area. Totally up to them though.
> 
> ...


Are any of those insurance providers the one provided by Uber? That is the insurance that most depend on when they have a passenger in the vehicle.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Are any of those insurance providers the one provided by Uber? That is the insurance that most depend on when they have a passenger in the vehicle.


Did you call the Uber insurance provider?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you call the Uber insurance provider?


I don't need to, I have seen no exclusion in their policy and more importantly I have seen no track record of them denying such claims, that's good enough for me. I will reevaluate my position if it becomes necessary.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Well he invited any deniers to call them, since the ones he called said coverage would be denied. So you really don’t know and is refuting him on a hunch. Why lead others astray if you didn’t do your homework?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well he invited any deniers to call them, since the ones he called said coverage would be denied. So you really don't know and is refuting him on a hunch. Why lead others astray if you didn't do your homework?


Let me call a bunch of random people who do not actually provide the coverage and call that some kind of proof, it simply is not. I am not leading anyone astray. I have simply stated that to date nobody has shown an instance where Uber directly states they will not cover it or where they have in fact actually not covered it. You can quote everyone other than Uber and Ubers insurance company and that means nothing to Ubers coverage.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Let me call a bunch of random people who do not actually provide the coverage and call that some kind of proof, it simply is not. I am not leading anyone astray. I have simply stated that to date nobody has shown an instance where Uber directly states they will not cover it or where they have in fact actually not covered it. You can quote everyone other than Uber and Ubers insurance company and that means nothing to Ubers coverage.


But you don't want to verify if it's true?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But you don't want to verify if it's true?


I don't need to.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Can you point to even one time that has been the case and Uber has denied "coverage" for a TOS violation. I mean I am sure it happens all the time right?


I've asked for years for anybody to provide any evidence of drivers being denied insurance for TOS violations.

I've also asked for evidence of drivers being falsely accused of wrongdoing by minors.

It never comes.

There are too many people on this board who are way too uptight.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I take it back. 

I love all you guys that take unaccompanied minors!

Made over $20 shuffling 4 today. 

Without your efforts, I would have actually had to work for that money!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But you don't want to verify if it's true?


Keep doing what you're doing. Why would I care? I don't. Not trying to convince, verify, or prove anything to anyone at all.

Merely stating how I verified for myself. That's all I need. And yes of course I verified through Uber's provider. But do not care if you believe it or not.

Simply offering advice.



BigRedDriver said:


> I take it back.
> 
> I love all you guys that take unaccompanied minors!
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT!



Coachman said:


> I've asked for years for anybody to provide any evidence of drivers being denied insurance for TOS violations.
> 
> I've also asked for evidence of drivers being falsely accused of wrongdoing by minors.
> 
> ...


Provide you evidence??? Right!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't need to.





MiamiKid said:


> Keep doing what you're doing. Why would I care? I don't. Not trying to convince, verify, or prove anything to anyone at all.
> 
> Merely stating how I verified for myself. That's all I need. And yes of course I verified through Uber's provider. But do not care if you believe it or not.
> 
> ...


I was talking to uberfunitis. I pointed out you verified your information and he didn't verify his.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I was talking to uberfunitis. I pointed out you verified your information and he didn't verify his.


Sorry about that. Now see that after reading closer. I jumped too fast to conclusion.



BigRedDriver said:


> I take it back.
> 
> I love all you guys that take unaccompanied minors!
> 
> ...


Exactly right! These cancellations are an excellent income stream. Can't stand most of these, non tipping, brats in my car.



Coachman said:


> I've asked for years for anybody to provide any evidence of drivers being denied insurance for TOS violations.
> 
> I've also asked for evidence of drivers being falsely accused of wrongdoing by minors.
> 
> ...


Nope, just love the cancellations!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Can you point to even one time that has been the case and Uber has denied "coverage" for a TOS violation. I mean I am sure it happens all the time right?


Like I keep saying, it's all fine til it ain't.

When Uber's and a driver's interests conflict, they will disconnect as quickly as possible.

I'm not talking about the auto insurance here. I'm talking about Commercial Liability. Different story altogether. The insurance company will demand it.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> We are not business owners. We are independent contractors, there is major differences.


If you are in business for yourself, you are a business owner, just one that doesn't need to be registered.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've asked for years for anybody to provide any evidence of drivers being denied insurance for TOS violations.
> 
> I've also asked for evidence of drivers being falsely accused of wrongdoing by minors.
> 
> ...





Coachman said:


> I've asked for years for anybody to provide any evidence of drivers being denied insurance for TOS violations.
> 
> I've also asked for evidence of drivers being falsely accused of wrongdoing by minors.
> 
> ...


Coachman: After seeing this, have no desire to offer any input, I may have, nor do would I like to read anything you have to say.

Therefore, clicking ignore.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

If Uber policy no minor, should have list in cancel


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uber20/20 said:


> If Uber policy no minor, should have list in cancel


It is. Wait the 5 minutes, hit cancel ride and it is in the list of reasons.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> But, but, but, you said you never knowingly.............
> 
> Geez,


Plausible deniability stands up.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber20/20 said:


> If Uber policy no minor, should have list in cancel


It, absolutely, is in my cancel list. Cancel "Unaccompanied Minor" every time.

Remain shocked by drivers who don't get this. Speaks to education level.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Like I keep saying, it's all fine til it ain't.
> 
> When Uber's and a driver's interests conflict, they will disconnect as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...


Pl


SuzeCB said:


> Like I keep saying, it's all fine til it ain't.
> 
> When Uber's and a driver's interests conflict, they will disconnect as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...


Tell me then what business does Uber drivers own? Business owner = owns business.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Pl
> 
> Tell me then what business does Uber drivers own? Business owner = owns business.


You own yourself and your car. You are, on paper at least, the transportation company. U/L are network companies, connecting your company with customers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You own yourself and your car. You are, on paper at least, the transportation company. U/L are network companies, connecting your company with customers.


You are not on paper a transportation company unless you opened a LLC to do independent rides. In which case you would be required to have commercial insurance. Also you would have all paper of ownership.

If people really wish to believe they have a business it's fine till it becomes hurtful. They do not own anything to pass to their children, nothing with a ownership stake to fund old age, nothing that has equity of assets, no additional clients to grow, etc.

One of two things will happen in the next 5-10 years. One,SDCs phases drivers out, or (more likely) driver wage is $10 before gas and depreciation. Everyone here needs a real job or real business. Uber even calls this a side hustle at this point.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> If you get into an accident with a minor in your car, is there any reason to believe insurance wouldn't cover it?


Yes, it's a violation of the TOS. Uber is not your friend. They don't have your back. Insurance companies are worse. They don't buy those big buildings for headquarters by paying claims. They do it by denying claims. Even if Uber's insurance settles with the family of an injured minor do you seriously think they'll indemnify you?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's easy, wrong passenger and the doors don't even get unlocked. Uber and Lyft haven't made facial recognition and pax matching photo mandatory. As a matter of fact we rarely know what pax is suppose to look like.
> View attachment 300995


Society today will NEVER allow consumer companies to use facial recognition as a method to verify customer information.

Jeez, we can even require an ID to vote for president and you think they might allow it for a $5 ride to CVS?

Smh....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Do you ask an Unaccompanied Minor for their ID or just go cancel, no questions asked, if they look too young?


I SELL THEM ON E - BAY !

Send More !


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I'm not looking for reasons to cancel rides.


On Lyft, right after hit arrived, I look to see if it's a multiple stop. If it is, and especially if the first stop is a grocery store, I immediately cancel and drive off.

So yeah, I am looking for a reason to cancel rides. But in my case, it's to avoid a pax who has zero respect for my time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> On Lyft, right after hit arrived, I look to see if it's a multiple stop. If it is, and especially if the first stop is a grocery store, I immediately cancel and drive off.
> 
> So yeah, I am looking for a reason to cancel rides. But in my case, it's to avoid a pax who has zero respect for my time.


Totally agree. Do the same myself.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Society today will NEVER allow consumer companies to use facial recognition as a method to verify customer information.
> 
> Jeez, we can even require an ID to vote for president and you think they might allow it for a $5 ride to CVS?
> 
> Smh....


To be honest I think facial recognition and finger prints will be the primary form of identification in the soon to be future.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Pl
> 
> Tell me then what business does Uber drivers own? Business owner = owns business.


I don't know why some people want to get so hung up on words and terms. Call it waht you want, I'll call it what I want. Anyone can call it what they want. When it comes to the Tax Man it is a business, read the instructions for Schedule C from the IRS.

Use this schedule to report income or loss from a business you operated or a profession you practiced as a sole proprietor. An activity qualifies as a business if:

your primary purpose for engaging in the activity is for income or profit, and
you are involved in the activity with continuity and regularity.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I don't know why some people want to get so hung up on words and terms. Call it waht you want, I'll call it what I want. Anyone can call it what they want. When it comes to the Tax Man it is a business, read the instructions for Schedule C from the IRS.
> 
> Use this schedule to report income or loss from a business you operated or a profession you practiced as a sole proprietor. An activity qualifies as a business if:
> 
> ...


Read my second post, this isn't a reference to terminology. Lots of drivers believe they own a real business bc of how taxes are done. It's called being delusional.

What separate your definition from a 9-5 job?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Society today will NEVER allow consumer companies to use facial recognition as a method to verify customer information.
> 
> Jeez, we can even require an ID to vote for president and you think they might allow it for a $5 ride to CVS?
> 
> Smh....


They very well may not have a choice. Cameras are everywhere, one does not really choose to be observed or not observed when in public.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seriously?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What separate your definition from a 9-5 job?


The fact that you can deduct your expenses that were used in generating that income. 9-5 you really don't get to deduct all that many expenses but than again you really don't have that many expenses either.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> They very well may not have a choice. Cameras are everywhere, one does not really choose to be observed or not observed when in public.


Have you ever seen minority report? In the movie there was facial recognition cameras everywhere. I don't think we are very far off from that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Have you ever seen minority report? In the movie there was facial recognition cameras everywhere. I don't think we are very far off from that.


I don't know about to the level of minority report but yes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Read my second post, this isn't a reference to terminology. Lots of drivers believe they own a real business bc of how taxes are done. It's called being delusional.
> 
> What separate your definition from a 9-5 job?
> View attachment 301387
> View attachment 301388












So you are saying earning money from being a driver doing contact work does not fill definition #1? Like I said call it what you want. You are hung up on words.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> The fact that you can deduct your expenses that were used in generating that income. 9-5 you really don't get to deduct all that many expenses but than again you really don't have that many expenses either.


Reread the posts



FLKeys said:


> View attachment 301389
> 
> 
> So you are saying earning money from being a driver doing contact work does not fill definition #1? Like I said call it what you want. You are hung up on words.


The act of doing business and be a business owner isn't the same. Look at both images.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Reread the posts
> 
> 
> The act of doing business and be a business owner isn't the same. Look at both images.


I have no need to reread what you posted. You are a sole proprietor of your business it is not hard to understand, that is unless you have set up a more complex business.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no need to reread what you posted. You are a sole proprietor of your business it is not hard to understand, that is unless you have set up a more complex business.


Have you ever set up a sole proprietor business? You have to go file for that with your county


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Have you ever set up a sole proprietor business? You have to go file for that with your county


Depends on your location and their laws, some places do require Uber drivers to register as a business VA beach just off the top of my head.

It sounds like you may be lying to the government when you file your taxes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Reread the posts
> 
> 
> The act of doing business and be a business owner isn't the same. Look at both images.












I am an individual.
I am my business entity. See definition below.
I make a profit
I decide when to work and what rides to accept
I have the only rights to my profits

Business Entity: Organization established as a separate existence for the purposes of taxes. Corporations, limited liability companies, and sole proprietorships are types of common business entities.

Read more: http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/business-entity.html


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.ridesharingforum.com/t/...even-hours-after-he-dropped-her-off-alive/515


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The judge seemed to handle the case well, I would have liked him to have addressed the ride itself and if it was legal or not but he seemed to leave it at "There's nothing wrong with the delivery per se other than the allegation that this Lyft driver should have ID'd her".


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> If questionable I ask their age and decide accordingly. If obvious I don't stop.


*is ur avatar Milton Friedman ?*


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UbrbU said:


> https://www.ridesharingforum.com/t/...even-hours-after-he-dropped-her-off-alive/515


People will sue anyone for any reason. I am sorry for their loss however they are grabbing for what ever money they can as a result of their daughters poor decision.

Man I took someone to the bar last night and they got hit by a car in the parking lot when they left the bar. Guess it is my fault for dropping them off at the bar hours ago.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If you suspect minor, it's fine to ask if they are over 18. I would never ask actual age or for an ID. Too invasive (a driver on here was deactivated by Uber for doing that). If you KNOW they are a minor, simply tell them you are sorry but something personal just came up and you need to handle it. Cancel trip and move on.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

No hair no entry without and adult

No hair no ride


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> If you suspect minor, it's fine to ask if they are over 18. I would never ask actual age or for an ID. Too invasive (a driver on here was deactivated by Uber for doing that). If you KNOW they are a minor, simply tell them you are sorry but something personal just came up and you need to handle it. Cancel trip and move on.


No, that is not the reason he was deactivated. He was deactivated because he took a photo of the ID.

I've asked many, many times. For some odd reason, they never have one.

I've said it many times. Drivers that take minors make my minor shuffling so much easier (and profitable).

Best is, they do the work and probably make less than my shuffle.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> No, that is not the reason he was deactivated. He was deactivated because he took a photo of the ID.
> 
> I've asked many, many times. For some odd reason, they never have one.
> 
> ...


So he didn't ask for an ID. He's a magician then!

And, you're a Shuffler? lol Ever think about the actual meaning of that Name?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> People will sue anyone for any reason. I am sorry for their loss however they are grabbing for what ever money they can as a result of their daughters poor decision.
> 
> Man I took someone to the bar last night and they got hit by a car in the parking lot when they left the bar. Guess it is my fault for dropping them off at the bar hours ago.


Correct. The daughters poor decision. However, minors are not granted many rights for that exact reason. They have not the capability of making wise decisions. If an adult participated in the bad decision of someone incapable of making a good decisions, the courts will not be kind to them.

Shuffle baby shuffle.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Shuffle baby shuffle.


I don't think you have any idea what a shuffle is!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> So he didn't ask for an ID. He's a magician then!
> 
> And, you're a Shuffler? lol Ever think about the actual meaning of that Name?


Yes, he asked for the ID, which is fine. THEN HE TOOK A PHOTO OF IT.

Do I need to add bold to the font?

The deactivated driver even SAID THAT TAKING THE PHOTO WAS THE REASON HE WAS DEACTIVATED.

And yes, when it comes to minors? Shuffle baby shuffle.



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think you have any idea what a shuffle is!


Be so kind.

I don't take minors. I collect the fee and shuffle on to next driver. I have no problem with that. Next driver, if smart, does the same.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

If the pickup location is a high school, I ask their age. This glaringly falls under Situational Awareness. You should have it, and endeavor to learn it, if you don't. Otherwise, you're just fodder, and we cannot cure your cognitive impairment.

Quite a few kids just blurt out the truth without thinking, admitting they are 17 or younger. Some might lie and claim to be 18, while wearing a Class of 2021 sweatshirt. You can have some fun with those. Quickly ask them their date of birth. No matter what their answer, then quickly ask for ID. Ignore all the texts and calls from their parents. You cannot win by engaging because any parent sending you a nastygram is aiming to ruin your day. They don't give a rats arse about you, and will gleefully brag to their low brow friends that they ****ed you over.

If they don't have an ID, you can decline them for looking too young. Liquor stores, convenience stores, grocery stores, smoke shops, and bars do this every day. You might decline some who are adults. So ****ing what. Not your problem. Not your fault they didn't have ID.

I've had some kids come out of McMansions that looked like they were 12, and I ask them their age. If anyone admits they are under 18, I cancel and tax. If they give me lip, I write them up using some very special language.

I know that some will sneak through. They might be knowingly putting my life, liberty, and property at risk, or they might just be ignorant. Half these kids have IQs below the mean. Life has risk. The best choice is to MANAGE that risk, to the best of your ability. Some kids will sneak through. It happens. Ask any bar owner.

I've known seasoned professional managers at high-end dining establishments get trapped by badged bandits running stings using jail bait all dolled up to look 30+. It's entrapment, to be sure, and the real criminals all wear costumes, but that's life. And why I vote against the expansion of the glutton known as Leviathan, the same morbidly obese state that wants to outlaw Uber and Lyft, and meddle in your decisions. Cops aren't your friends. The state isn't your nanny. These parents that send their kids out into a strangers car because they are too fat and lazy to be bothered to handle their own brood are just bad seed.

We can't fix stupid.

We just have to dodge as many bullets as we can.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Depends on your location and their laws, some places do require Uber drivers to register as a business VA beach just off the top of my head.
> 
> It sounds like you may be lying to the government when you file your taxes.


Independent contractors file their taxes the same way that a sole proprietor does. That doesn't make IC sole proprietors



FLKeys said:


> View attachment 301390
> 
> 
> I am an individual.
> ...


Relook over your definition of business entities. Now tell me which one are you?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Do you ask an Unaccompanied Minor for their ID or just go cancel, no questions asked, if they look too young?


One accident and your Ins won't cover you and you can be sued by uber and passenger


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> The judge seemed to handle the case well, I would have liked him to have addressed the ride itself and if it was legal or not but he seemed to leave it at "There's nothing wrong with the delivery per se other than the allegation that this Lyft driver should have ID'd her".


I think the judge may have been scared to set a precedent here.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> If the pickup location is a high school, I ask their age. This glaringly falls under Situational Awareness. You should have it, and endeavor to learn it, if you don't. Otherwise, you're just fodder, and we cannot cure your cognitive impairment.
> 
> Quite a few kids just blurt out the truth without thinking, admitting they are 17 or younger. Some might lie and claim to be 18, while wearing a Class of 2021 sweatshirt. You can have some fun with those. Quickly ask them their date of birth. No matter what their answer, then quickly ask for ID. Ignore all the texts and calls from their parents. You cannot win by engaging because any parent sending you a nastygram is aiming to ruin your day. They don't give a rats arse about you, and will gleefully brag to their low brow friends that they ****ed you over.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ and Bingo was his dog ohhhhhh


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PlayLoud said:


> Do you still have to wait the 5 minutes to cancel for the fee?


It used to be possible to turn on airplane mode or disable location on Android phones so that you could drive off without waiting for 5:00, but Uber and Lyft have put an end to that.



Uberfunitis said:


> There is always risk. There was just someone on here who got a timeout after refusing. Pax know the system and how to screw drivers if they do not get their way.


Sometimes karma comes back 'round later to bite them on the ass, though.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/false-report-by-underage-pax-to-uber-revenge-is-sweet.178893/


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> One accident and your Ins won't cover you and you can be sued by uber and passenger


You can be sued by any rider on any trip. And Uber won't be there to protect you.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

I dont check ids. If in question I ask if they can prove they are over 18. If the answer is yes off we go


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Not if I cancel them for stated reason. First to the show always get the best seats.
> 
> And mine would be front row!
> 
> ...


BTW, when canceling "Unaccompanied Minor", immediately write Uber Support to document the violation.

They always respond thanking me for reporting the incident & confirming the TOS guidelines. Always confirming deactivation of drivers caught transporting unaccompanied minors.

So anything, whatsoever, goes wrong when transporting a minor is going to go against the driver regardless.



Guyinarehat said:


> I dont check ids. If in question I ask if they can prove they are over 18. If the answer is yes off we go


Careless


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I always ask. If no ID they get shuffled.
> 
> Easy money and zero risk.


Easy money you mean wait and cancel or report and try to get the money from U or L.

Small kids NO.
High school students, I give them rides almost everyday, then ONE star them so we are not matched again.
This works for me.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> If you get into an accident with a minor in your car, is there any reason to believe insurance wouldn't cover it?


I discussed this issue specifically with my insurance agent. He stated that any claim would most certainly be denied, but opined that if taken to court over it, the ins co would possibly pay.

I have no desire to go to court over a min fare minor trip home from school. When I see a pickup location is a school, I find a spot to park, and text to ask, Are you a Student, and How old are you? Frequently they simply cancel a minute or 2 later and I get $5, or $3.75. If they refuse to respond, I might just cancel and drive away, or _*sometimes*_ I'll drive up and ask them to their face. Sometimes they are obviously not 18. If they look the part and state they are 18, I'll do the ride. But my most frequent decision is to just not go to a school pickup.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Never get into a conversation with a passenger to verify their age. As you drive by, make the call right there. Decide you are either going to stop the car and take them, or pretend you dont see them and keep driving, then select "unaccompanied minor". Avoid conversations with riders before a pickup (dont answer phone, don't screen passengers after you have stopped your car. Keep the car rolling if you have any doubts. Refraining from talking to passengers before starting ride gives passengers less incentive (and less ammunition) to file a bogus complaint against you.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

It should be Uber/Lyft job to ID them, not ours!


----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

I stay away from schools, period. Yeah, there may be some 18 year olds, but why go through the hassle? Until Lyft and Uber get there sh!t together on this, I’m not taking the fall for patchy laws and unenforced company rules.

If I do get roped into a school, I ask their age. If they say, “18,” I ask for ID. If they’re not I tell them I can’t take them and ask them to cancel. If they don’t; in Uber I use the “unaccompanied minor” option; on Lyft I wait 5 minutes, call and cancel. Even with the unaccompanied minor Uber option I’ve had to go through Uber support for them to pay me the cancellation fee.

That’s why it’s just easier to avoid schools. And to you drivers that take these minors and make them think it’s ok to call me, thank you very little!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> If the pickup location is a high school, I ask their age.
> ===/===
> We just have to dodge as many bullets as we can.


Interesting first and last sentences. :biggrin:

.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I always ask. If no ID they get shuffled.
> 
> Easy money and zero risk.


Do you get paid the cancellation fees if you cancel in this case? Just asking and confirm what I think is the case.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wuber88 said:


> Do you get paid the cancellation fees if you cancel in this case? Just asking and confirm what I think is the case.


Have always received the cancel fee as long as I've arrived at the pin, wait five minutes and tap cancel "Unaccompanied Minor".

Once you get used to doing this, it becomes easier and makes even more sense. Five bucks/zero miles - yup, no problem.

Also, turn on Lyft immediately, while waiting. To me, this is a no brainer. Easier money, less risk and stay in compliance with TOS.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Do you get paid the cancellation fees if you cancel in this case? Just asking and confirm what I think is the case.


Always.



MiamiKid said:


> Have always received the cancel fee as long as I've arrived at the pin, wait five minutes and tap cancel "Unaccompanied Minor".
> 
> Once you get used to doing this, it becomes easier and makes even more sense. Five bucks/zero miles - yup, no problem.
> 
> Also, turn on Lyft immediately, while waiting. To me, this is a no brainer. Easier money, less risk and stay in compliance with TOS.


Never thought of turning on lyft while waiting! Brilliant!


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

Is it illegal or what? whats the problem?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

true228 said:


> Is it illegal or what? whats the problem?


I hear it is illegal in some states. It is against the Uber/Lyft TOS in all states.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Transparency. I will shuffle high school students. I know I shouldn't but I do. However, I have had parents try to push there 11, 12 and sometimes younger kids in the car saying other Uber or lyft drivers do it. I tell them to cancel the call and to get one of them.

I have explained that it is against TOS. One mom said she will be on the phone with her kids during the ride. I told her it was not acceptable. Then she said her kid is 11 (the other two wer 7 and 8). I said that they were not 18. Not taking them. It bugs me to no end that other drivers will.

Had one girl tell me she was 15 and I said too young. I had already checked her in unfortunately and when I did it said she was going to the middle school. Told her no way was I taking her. Pretty sure someone else would. I rate the ones that try this if I have checked them in and have to cancel a one star then I write to Uber or lyft and tell them unaccompanied minor.



UberHammer said:


> On Lyft, right after hit arrived, I look to see if it's a multiple stop. If it is, and especially if the first stop is a grocery store, I immediately cancel and drive off.
> 
> So yeah, I am looking for a reason to cancel rides. But in my case, it's to avoid a pax who has zero respect for my time.


Why do you cancel if it is. Grocery store? Are you expected to wait?

I did not know about the 5 minute rule and then unaccompanied minor thing so thank you all for this. Will use this more often.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ShibariLover said:


> Why do you cancel if it is. Grocery store? Are you expected to wait?


The pax expects drivers to wait for them while they do their shopping or business. That's not what the multiple stop feature was designed for, but they think it is.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> The pax expects drivers to wait for them while they do their shopping or business. That's not what the multiple stop feature was designed for, but they think it is.


I don't mind waiting as long as I am getting paid per minute. It is a good time to get paid while reading a book.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't mind waiting as long as I am getting paid per minute. It is a good time to get paid while reading a book.


I don't have any desire to sit in my car for 15 minutes for less than two bucks.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I ask them to recite the constitution. If they attempt it, I know they’re under age.


----------



## WestlakePickerUpper (Mar 4, 2019)

Lots of limo kids in my area miss their rides and call me to go to school, that's why I have a camera that records both the road and the passenger.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW, when canceling "Unaccompanied Minor", immediately write Uber Support to document the violation.
> 
> They always respond thanking me for reporting the incident & confirming the TOS guidelines. Always confirming deactivation of drivers caught transporting unaccompanied minors.
> 
> ...


Yes you can go to jail for transporting a minor and if they get hurt you can be charged with manslaughter. The same rules apply for transporting minors as serving alcohol to a minor.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't mind waiting as long as I am getting paid per minute. It is a good time to get paid while reading a book.


I don't have time to waste making less than minimum wage.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Easy money you mean wait and cancel or report and try to get the money from U or L.
> 
> Small kids NO.
> High school students, I give them rides almost everyday, then ONE star them so we are not matched again.
> This works for me.


Get i. An accident and go to jail. Lose your lisc and if they get killed you're gonna go to jail for a long time. Is it worth it?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Get i. An accident and go to jail. Lose your lisc and if they get killed you're gonna go to jail for a long time. Is it worth it?


Probability of an fatal accident on streets (not freeways), in 3 miles trip is almost ZERO.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> Probability of an fatal accident on streets (not freeways), in 3 miles trip is almost ZERO.


Very wrong. Why can't people like you follow common sense rules? If it's against TOS guidelines, don't do it. Period.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Very wrong. Why can't people like you follow common sense rules? If it's against TOS guidelines, don't do it. Period.


People like you have no common sense.
How millions of minors will go to school everyday.
I guess you know both parents have jobs.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> People like you have no common sense.
> How millions of minors will go to school everyday.
> I guess you know both parents have jobs.


I guess they _could_ just get their derrieres out of bed on time and catch the bus like generations of kids before them did; failing that, they could walk, or their parents could figure out a way to drive them to school. It's not my problem to figure out how to fix their problem.

But if people want to continue to drive them for a few bucks, even when they are aware of the possible risks and liabilities of doing so, knock yourselves out. I don't really care.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> People like you have no common sense.
> How millions of minors will go to school everyday.
> I guess you know both parents have jobs.


Love to see you try to argue that in court!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ShibariLover said:


> Transparency. I will shuffle high school students. I know I shouldn't but I do. However, I have had parents try to push there 11, 12 and sometimes younger kids in the car saying other Uber or lyft drivers do it. I tell them to cancel the call and to get one of them.
> 
> I have explained that it is against TOS. One mom said she will be on the phone with her kids during the ride. I told her it was not acceptable. Then she said her kid is 11 (the other two wer 7 and 8). I said that they were not 18. Not taking them. It bugs me to no end that other drivers will.
> 
> ...


You are also responsible for making sure the child restraint laws in your state are followed in your car. Learn them. Love them. Live them. But don't provide any seats yourself or strap them in. Make the parents do that so you are not responsible if the seat fails in an accident.



Dice Man said:


> Probability of an fatal accident on streets (not freeways), in 3 miles trip is almost ZERO.


Most accidents happen within 10 blocks of home.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> I don't have time to waste making less than minimum wage.


For me it is above min wage, and an opportunity to relax while waiting. I will do waiting any day.

The fearmongers are out in force today.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I guess they _could_ just get their derrieres out of bed on time and catch the bus like generations of kids before them did; failing that, they could walk, or their parents could figure out a way to drive them to school. It's not my problem to figure out how to fix their problem.
> 
> But if people want to continue to drive them for a few bucks, even when they are aware of the possible risks and liabilities of doing so, knock yourselves out. I don't really care.


Agree, but here in CA kids are spoiled and they even buy their coffee from Starbucks.
I use to get 2 hours early to get to school on time by public transportation.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Agree, but here in CA kids are spoiled and they even buy their coffee from Starbucks.
> I use to get 2 hours early to get to school on time by public transportation.


I believe in CA it's illegal to transport minors.


----------

